

London mulls plans for a £600m floating bike path - oori
http://www.bbc.com/autos/story/20141013-pedalling-along-the-thames

======
alexbilbie
I live in London so I tried to read this story but all I can see us this:

We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

I don't understand why I'm blocked from seeing the content? As a user I
understand that it's BBC Worldwide and I might see adverts, I'm fine with
that, it's crazy that I'm actually blocked to prevent confusion.

------
candeira
At least one segment of the cycling path known as the Yarra Trail here in
Melbourne is also floating. I can think of a stretch in Burnley:
[https://goo.gl/maps/mbKr4](https://goo.gl/maps/mbKr4)

I'm not very sure the map is correct, because every time I've tried to cycle
over this stretch, it was closed.

------
oori
the project, which reportedly will be privately financed, is expected to cost
an estimated £600 million (about $965 million)

